# и опять про шрифты

## ba

в мозилле при скроллинге со шрифтами происходит вот такое http://www.rt.mipt.ru/~baz/lor.png это как-нить лечится?

----------

## pygoscelis

У меня на работе Solaris, так там та же петрушка. А с XFT (дома) такого не происходит.

----------

## ba

у меня именно с xft такое происходит :( и похоже что только с нечетными размерами шрифтов

----------

